# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Quarryman's revenge

## Nwicker60

Sacked worker hit back at firm with hammer


AARON EDWARDS was far from happy when he was sacked from his job at a far north quarry and decided to seek revenge... armed with a hammer.

He used the hammer on a shed, damaging it and an industrial saw inside, Wick Sheriff Court heard yesterday.

Then the  left the rural quarry at the hamlet of Spittal with the comment to former colleagues that he felt better for it.
Police were called in and Edwards was detained.

He admitted a charge of causing malicious damage on September 1, last year, and a record and will be sentenced later this month..

Fiscal Fraser Matheson said that Edwards, now working as a fisherman, had "reacted badly" to having been dismissed and was heard by colleagues to indicate his intention to damage the industrial saw.

The fiscal went on: "One of them heard a loud bang from the shed where the accused had previously worked and saw the hammer go through the side of the shed.  Edwards then commented that he had been dismissed that day, before picking up the hammer again for a second time and throwing it at the shed."

The fiscal added that the estimated cost of the damage was £1000 which might have been covered by insurance.

Solicitor Fiona MacDonald said that Edward, of 84 Ironside Place, Thurso, fully accepted he had acted in an inappropriate way and having been sacked, should have simply left the site.

Sheriff Andrew Berry who heard the industrial saw was an old one and was being replaced, continued the case until July 21 for further information with a view to imposing a compensation order as part of the sentence which he indicated would probably involve a fine.

----------

